# first ever Blue cat



## camaroman (May 17, 2009)

Thursday night and Friday morning has been one of the best nights of fishing I have ever had! GMRcatman took me out on the Ohio and man was it a blast. ended up with a Monster Channel cat and a hand full of blues,biggest being around 20lbs which is now my PB!! cant wait to get out with you and Brian again!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## morning jigger (Apr 22, 2009)

Nice catch!:B


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Great fish man! Congratulations on your blues and the monster channel! Sounds like a blast!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

congrats. i have yet to catch a blue.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Kyle-
Glad you guys got on some fish in the morning! It was nice meeting you and hopefully next time you come down the fishing will be more normal and we can get you on a bigger fish!


----------



## camaroman (May 17, 2009)

Thanks guys.
Was great meeting you Brian. Can't imagine how one of the big boys would fight, I was impressed how much power the 20lbers had!


----------



## jparrish (Jun 15, 2011)

Dang brother! thats a :B I want one that size..What were you using for bait?


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Congratulations on the blue cats!


----------

